# Good Female Dog Names?



## Recorderdude (May 8, 2011)

So, anyway, Dad told me that we'll be getting our dog as a puppy from the pound. He said that breed and gender aren't really going to matter in the long run as long as the dog is friendly, happy and healthy, so that means the chances of getting a male or female dog are about 50/50.

If I end up with a male dog, his name is probably going to be King. It's a nice name for a dog IMO, plus there's another nerdy reason to choose that name I'm certain Schlupi will know of. If dad doesn't like that one, there's plenty of other options. Maybe missile or parappa XD or something more normal.

If I get a female dog, though...I honestly don't know. I'm sort of drawing a blank as to what I'd call her. I already jokingly asked if I could name the dog (Assuming it was female) Amaterasu but dad says the name has to be short and in english.

So....any good female dog names? Possibly ones that have a bit of a nerdy history behind them as well


----------



## AlanJohn (May 8, 2011)

Queen


----------



## Raiser (May 8, 2011)

Lass. Sammy. I'm out of names.


----------



## gigcees (May 8, 2011)

whore.... nahh, uhh... my uncle and aunt have an female dog which is named kiara.
i think its a good name.


----------



## Veho (May 8, 2011)

Samus


----------



## Supreme Dirt (May 8, 2011)

Katie, Kirstie, Jody, and Ringer are all female dogs I've lived with. All but the last one have passed away, but there's some ideas for you.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 8, 2011)

Princess is the name of my cousin's dog. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Maybe Shiranui?)


----------



## gigcees (May 8, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Samus



Zero Suit Samus


----------



## Rydian (May 8, 2011)

I met a dog named Terra once.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 8, 2011)

Name it Charlotte, after my ex. Makes sense, they're both bitches.


----------



## bashscrazy (May 8, 2011)

Bitch.








sorry.. just had to.
maybe Lynne or Kamila from Ghost Trick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I just beat it) cause of Missle or Gumshoe hehe


----------



## R4Liam (May 8, 2011)

Muffin like my dog


----------



## Linkiboy (May 8, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Name it Charlotte, after my ex. Makes sense, they're both bitches.


Hehe, you beat me to it.


----------



## Recorderdude (May 8, 2011)

muffin looks like a real happy dog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A lot of these names are great. Unfortunately shiranui wouldn't work (since dad wants its name to be easy to remember and in english) lynne could work, as well as the others. Still open to suggestions. The more I have to choose from, the better the chances I'll have a good name for him or her. Dad actually said he's not too big on king too (I didn't even think about asking him to call the dog "boney", he'd reject that right away XD) but might accept it, so feel free to throw in whatever names then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## gamefan5 (May 8, 2011)

Lillipup


----------



## Blaze163 (May 8, 2011)

R4Liam said:
			
		

> Muffin like my dog



I see your Muffin and I raise you a Nanaki!



Spoiler



[youtube]r6nva0ovO50[/youtube]


----------



## Slyakin (May 8, 2011)

Name her something pretty like Skylie. (Pronounced Sky-lee)

If I had a dog and it was a girl, I'd totally name her that.


----------



## R4Liam (May 8, 2011)

Kaylee is a good name for a female dog too


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 8, 2011)

Rydian?


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 8, 2011)

If you wanna call her Amaterasu, call her ammy instead


----------



## Recorderdude (May 8, 2011)

I asked dad about ammy and he said no.

Kaylie and Skylie are pretty good.

Lulz, Nanaki being an actual dog. FF7 was awesome, too bad I can't name my dog anything slightly japanese sounding, and "red" or "red 13" would just sound weird


----------



## Miss Panda (May 8, 2011)

Geek girls huh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Marie - Marie Curie - discovered polonium

Marie or Maggie - Maria Margarethe Kirch - German Astronomer

Émilie - Émilie du Châtelet - Mathematician and Voltaire's lover

Mary - Mary Shelley - Wrote Frankenstein

Eva - Eva Ekeblad - First woman to be admitted to the Royal Swedish Academy of Sciences

Ada - Ada Lovelace (Countess of Lovelace) she was a contemporary of Charles Babbage (he created the first mechanical computer) and she was considered to have written the first computer program in 1843. Also her dad was Lord Byron and you don't get much cooler than him. Mad bad and dangerous to know.

I can think up some more in a bit.


----------



## Jax (May 8, 2011)

Winona


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 8, 2011)

Call her Zelda. LOL


----------



## Recorderdude (May 8, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> Geek girls huh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I originally meant something from, like, games, anime or TV, but ooh, dad likes those ideas (naming it after someone who did something notable in history, dad's a huge history buff). He likes Marie and Mary. Like I said, though, we're still not sure what gender we're getting, so don't work yourself too hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And lulz @ naming it the MLP dog. Probably best that I don't mention that I've watched MLP fim to dad yet.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 8, 2011)

Isobel - Isobel Bennet - Marine Biologist and one of the first women to visit Macquarie Island as part of the Australian National Antarctic Research Expedition

Amelia - Amelia Earhart ( I don't need to tell you why)

Emily - Emily Wilding Davison - Suffragette threw herself under the Kings horse at the Epsom Derby in 1903 and died of her injuries four days later

Sophie - Sophie Scholl - German Resistance

And Ada that I mentioned in the other post, she wrote the first computer program that is like uber geekdom! Sadly Ada isn't such a nice name. lol


----------



## Blaze163 (May 8, 2011)

My cat's named Kochanski Lenneth, normally just 'Chanski' for short. I have a wierd naming system.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 8, 2011)

I would name mine Destiny


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 8, 2011)

Danica 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I remember a friend of mine named her dog that lol.


----------



## gigcees (May 8, 2011)

helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> I would name mine Destiny



Remember, its not going to be a pokemon.

but uhh, dog names... why don,t u name it after kiba,s dog from naruto, its named akamaru.


----------



## injected11 (May 8, 2011)

Herman Menderchuck.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 8, 2011)

Out of all the female dogs we had, we named them Missy, Sadie, and our current one, Bailey.


----------



## Edgedancer (May 8, 2011)

Here are some that I have met over the years.
- Kiri
- Mads
- Kai
- Chickie
- Maya


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 8, 2011)

Lettuce for a bitch, Cabbage for a dog.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 9, 2011)

If he likes Marie, how about Eva Marie?


----------



## tomrev (May 9, 2011)

Teeny, that is my dog name.


----------



## lordrand11 (May 9, 2011)

Vajayjay. Nah just kidding. maybe lola


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 9, 2011)

My favorite female dog names 

Laika (especially for a husky-type)
Matilda
Sara Underfoot (for a small dog)

Consider the breed before choosing a name.


----------



## Coto (May 9, 2011)

Chossy


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 9, 2011)

Generally, names for women work really well for dogs.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 9, 2011)

samus


----------



## KingVamp (May 9, 2011)

Hope,fate or destiny? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lily or lovely?

Clover,Cherry,Blossom,Buttercup or Bubbles? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sakura or Ino?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 9, 2011)

Another thing you could do is just come up with a name based on the dog's looks, or something that it does.

My friend has a dog that's all white except for one little circle on it's back that's brown. So they named it Skittles.

My sister had a dog that was pure white, so she called it Boo. She had another dog (shiba inu) that ever since it's been a puppy, when it would scratch behind it's ears or it's side, it would thump it's foot, so they called it thumper.


----------



## Snailface (May 9, 2011)

Wait till you get the dog, post a picture of it here, and start a Temp poll to determine the name. 

That's the only way to do it right.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (May 9, 2011)

I like words ending in "ee" like Lucy, fluffy, daisy, etc. 




			
				Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Name it Charlotte, after my ex. Makes sense, they're both bitches.


Ahahahhaha


----------



## naglaro00 (May 9, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> If I end up with a male dog, his name is probably going to be King. It's a nice name for a dog IMO, plus there's another nerdy reason to choose that name I'm certain Schlupi will know of. If dad doesn't like that one, there's plenty of other options. Maybe missile or parappa XD or something more normal.



Just keep him away from meteorites or he might run away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: forgot to add:

@topic: How about Paula, Ana, Salsa or Kumatora


----------



## Recorderdude (May 9, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Wait till you get the dog, post a picture of it here, and start a Temp poll to determine the name.
> 
> That's the only way to do it right.



Yeah, I'll just go with that. 

I'll have him/her pretty soon anyway.

I'll collect up all the names and run them by pop, the remaining ones will go in the poll if it's a girl. Otherwise I'll just list all the guy dog names I thought of, and any that were thought of here.


----------



## Shockwind (May 9, 2011)

How about Chelsea? I met a dog named Chelsea, so maybe that name is ok for you female dog.


----------



## Veho (May 9, 2011)

Bones! It works for both genders


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 9, 2011)

My cousin's dog is named Cheeky. Maybe Sandy? Andy? Mandy?


----------



## Shockwind (May 9, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> My cousin's dog is named Cheeky. Maybe Sandy? Andy? Mandy?


It rhymes. I got a dog last year, it was also named as Cheeky. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But now, she's dead.


----------



## Shiro09 (May 9, 2011)

Houndoom. Not only is it a Pokemon, but the name scares the crap outta people


----------



## Raika (May 9, 2011)

Bianca
Cynthia
Elesa
Skyla


----------



## rockstar99 (May 9, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> How about Chelsea? I met a dog named Chelsea, so maybe that name is ok for you female dog.


um no i would just end up killing a dog with such a bad name...
United would be better XD


----------



## Recorderdude (May 9, 2011)

A lot of those could work too, but united? doesn't really sound like a dog name to pop or I. Pop wouldn't dare let me name it after a dog pokemon, hell, I'll be lucky if he lets me name it (assuming it's male) king or missile.

Oh, and as for the person who suggested calling him/her "Rydian" a while back, no.freaking.way.

Can you possibly imagine how awkward it would sound if I posted something like "Rydian was laying around the house today, rolling over on his belly and licking my face" on the temp?


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 9, 2011)

I lol'd @ Blaze163 comment,
anyways:-

- Chuchu (Lol)
Or the best dog name ever:-
- Lillipup

Uh lets see.....


----------



## Gullwing (May 9, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Bianca
> Cynthia
> Elesa
> Skyla


Skyla means female dog or more bluntly "bitch" in greek... Written ????? ... Lol... My dog's name's Eva.
Here she is: http://gullwingxtreme.deviantart.com/#/d3f5wj7 she is pretty bored in this photo


----------



## rockstar99 (May 9, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> A lot of those could work too, but united? doesn't really sound like a dog name to pop or I. Pop wouldn't dare let me name it after a dog pokemon, hell, I'll be lucky if he lets me name it (assuming it's male) king or missile.
> 
> Oh, and as for the person who suggested calling him/her "Rydian" a while back, no.freaking.way.
> 
> Can you possibly imagine how awkward it would sound if I posted something like "Rydian was laying around the house today, rolling over on his belly and licking my face" on the temp?


YOu didnt get the joke -_-


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 9, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> Oh, and as for the person who suggested calling him/her "Rydian" a while back, no.freaking.way.
> 
> Can you possibly imagine how awkward it would sound if I posted something like "Rydian was laying around the house today, rolling over on his belly and licking my face" on the temp?



Not to mention that a dog will often take on the traits that it's name suggests....so your Rydian would be humping just about everything around your town.


----------



## Rydian (May 9, 2011)

I'M SO PROUD! =^______^=


----------



## Selim873 (May 10, 2011)

Melody.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just LOVE that name!  I'm a very musicially influenced person.  :3

But it's your dog, not mine, I'm glad the Temp is helping you name your dog!


----------



## Ringo619 (May 10, 2011)

i hate going to the pound i wanna take all the dogs  back home with me Dx


----------



## sidramalik100 (May 12, 2011)

well i thin pinky is the best name


----------



## amptor (May 12, 2011)

Brandy


----------

